# i got me a tag...yea baby !!!!



## rob keck (Aug 6, 2009)

i got me a Alligator  tag for zone 4 was wondering if anybody has every hunt or hunted down that way???? man i am so happy and ready to stick a gaint!!!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats on your tag!!! Hope you find that big your lookin for! What part is zone four?


----------



## rob keck (Aug 6, 2009)

berrian,brooks,colquitt,cook,irwin,lanier,lowands,tift&turner,


----------



## Duckhawk (Aug 6, 2009)

Good Luck with it man and Congrats


----------



## daisy102998 (Aug 6, 2009)

I am jealous-second year in a row nothing.


----------



## Michael (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrates Rob! Unfortunately I got another rejection point myself, but 2 of my clients were selected for zone 9. I'll be guiding them the the first 2 weekends. Keep me in mind if you need any help after that


----------



## wack em (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck Rob, got a rejection, how many years did it take for you to get a tag?


----------



## HUNTING GA (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats on getting selected and hope you connect with a nice one.


----------



## HighyellerLab (Aug 6, 2009)

It took me 4 years, and I got my first pick, Zone 2.  Right where I grew up.  Stoked!


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Aug 6, 2009)

I got a zone 8.


----------



## Golden BB (Aug 7, 2009)

Zone 2.  Took four years.


----------



## hotamighty (Aug 9, 2009)

I live in Berrien Co. but didnt get drawn. My hopes were not very high since this was my first time applying for a tag. Maybe next year with a rejection point I can get drawn. Congrats.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 9, 2009)

I got drawn for zone 2.  It took me 4 years but I can't wait!


----------



## rob keck (Aug 10, 2009)

it has taken me 4 yrs of rejection...lol.....but i have heard that zone 4 has not much water...??? but i am going to try aways my buddy old pale has a muddy buggy boat so if there is any water its going down!!!!!! mathews is going to skin it back


----------



## Michael (Aug 10, 2009)

Be careful in that muddy buggy. Don't let the hunter become the hunted


----------



## rob keck (Aug 11, 2009)

yes they can be very harsh on someone falling out ....that i know very well ....haha ...duck hunting one morning and got chunked out good thing it was cold so i had alot of clothes on and my buddy was paying attention or else one-arm rob is what i would have been...hey michael are you going to mess with nstra anymore ? i heard that nobody wants to run this year ??? i know jeff keck is pres.


----------



## DS-Xforce (Aug 12, 2009)

*gator hunt*

Be careful and plan for the worst! Them big ones can supprise you!


----------



## Michael (Aug 12, 2009)

rob keck said:


> hey michael are you going to mess with nstra anymore ? i heard that nobody wants to run this year ??? i know jeff keck is pres.



NSTRA was the greatest game I ever played  

Hopefully Jeff can turn the GA Region back around


----------



## rob keck (Aug 13, 2009)

i hope so to ... i love nstra and love running a good dog . there is nothing more prettier...


----------



## rob keck (Aug 18, 2009)

well just hooked up with gary frye and i am going to go out with him and hunt me down a gator!!!!!! good talking to you gary


----------



## sbrown (Aug 19, 2009)

I drew ZONE 1 !! Can"t wait !!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Sep 2, 2009)

Drew zone 7 and it took 3 years. Going next tuesday.


----------



## rob keck (Sep 15, 2009)

well we went saturday night saw alot of gators probably around 20-30 no real big ones seen one about 7-8 ft but he went down fast ,,,
i shot at one around 6-7 ft at 2 am and something hapend to the crossbow ?? i dont know what the string come off arrow went about 3 ft and we couldnt find the string...... so strike one.....we are going to try it again hopefully with it ending with death this time for a gator ??? we had alot of fun tho...we went out with fryedaddy
very nice guy and he tried everything for me to take a gator ,,,but we just ran into bad luck ...o-well thats hunting...i am still looking forward to going back in a couple of weeks we went in zone 4


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2009)

Hunting Gators is a lot like fun ain't it Rob! We took a 11' 5 1/8"r last night  I'll try and get some pics up as soon as I get rested up


----------



## rob keck (Sep 17, 2009)

yes i got the email thats a big gator and yall did a good job


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 17, 2009)

rob keck said:


> well we went saturday night saw alot of gators probably around 20-30 no real big ones seen one about 7-8 ft but he went down fast ,,,
> i shot at one around 6-7 ft at 2 am and something hapend to the crossbow ?? i dont know what the string come off arrow went about 3 ft and we couldnt find the string...... so strike one.....we are going to try it again hopefully with it ending with death this time for a gator ??? we had alot of fun tho...we went out with fryedaddy
> very nice guy and he tried everything for me to take a gator ,,,but we just ran into bad luck ...o-well thats hunting...i am still looking forward to going back in a couple of weeks we went in zone 4



     Thanks Rob for the kind words.  Yes gator death will
 be riding in the boat with us the next time.
  Got the crossbow fixed, all is good, still can't figure what 
  happened. O well first time for everything.  But would 
      really like to eliminate that problem from happening 
  again.      frydaddy


----------



## rob keck (Sep 17, 2009)

no-problem at all frydaddy,,,,i think the 1st week in oct is going to work so we can get back down there,,


----------

